# Marina or Anchorage Recommend in Charleston, SC



## cheapboxofwine (Jun 6, 2007)

We're heading down the ICW, are in North Myrtle Beach now, but intend to spend longer time in Charleston, SC to relax and sightsee. Can anyone recommend a marina and/or anchorage that you really like and tell why? If at a marina, a shower and laundry etc. are required. If an anchorage, a spot enough for a dingy ride to a dock. Thanks!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Anchor off the city marina. Dink in but not to the dinghy dock, it dries out at low tide. Be sneaky and dink into one of the floating docks. If you want to go into a marina city marina is great, watch the currents. They have a shuttle into town.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Anchoring off the City Marina is a bit dicey with the strong current and wakes and is rather open if it is blowing. It used to be a lot safer when the city ran and maintained moorings. 
The City Marina is pricey but pus you right in the heart of everything. 
Last time in...we used Patriots Point Marina near the Yorktown Battleship. It was reasonable, modern and with very friendly people. It is no in town but they have free shuttle to town and to the gorcery stores and west marine and we stayed for a month quite comfortably. 
So...for a quick in and out I would say City Marina...but for a few days or more, Patriots point...(charleston harbor marina)
http://charlestonharbormarina.com/index.htm


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just remember not to stay in SC for over 60 days...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I spent a couple of nights at the City Marina, on the MegaDock (as they call it) and there were plenty of boats anchored out as well. I'd use cam's recommendation.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Beware hidden and punitive taxes apparently.

Beware.

Oooooohhhhhhhhh !


----------



## cheapboxofwine (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for your advice on marinas in Charleston. We booked a spot here at the City Marina and so far so good. Was a long walk to the old town but the kids enjoyed getting out and gave us a chance to get the lay of the land this afternoon Thanks again!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

anybody got any links or more info on the leaving boat in SC more than 60 days issue? Just curious, as I may be purchasing a boat there.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you leave the boat in the state for more than 60 days, you have to pay taxes on it... 6% IIRC.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

City Marina is great... Th Mega Dock and oh my gawd some mega yachts there too. Why wasn't I born feelthy reech? Bus service is great in Charleston too. Charleston college and Charleston has some of the prettiest girls in the south.Check em out. its a wondeful place


----------



## I33 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Taxes in SC*



wildlawnc said:


> anybody got any links or more info on the leaving boat in SC more than 60 days issue? Just curious, as I may be purchasing a boat there.


Property taxes are probably what kicks in at 60 days. However for purchasing a boat in SC, the sales tax is minor--it is capped at $300!


----------

